# String gauge for Drop C(24.75 scale)



## Djentleguy (Feb 28, 2012)

So I'm buying a seven string soon and I thought I would put my 6 string in Drop C\D standard. Alot of people recommended me a set of 11-52, but my guitar is an Epiphone LP Studio, so the scale is 24.75, and I think it won't be enough for Drop C. Currently i'm using a 10-46 D'Addario set.

What would you suggest? thanks in advance!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 28, 2012)

If you've got access to Ernie Ball, I think the 11-54s are a good starting point. I like 11-56s with a wound G 

EDIT: I buy 11-50ish sets and swap out the lowest string for a 56, so I get more even tension. Lots of the skinny top/heavy bottom sets use a straight standard set for the three high strings, then three lower strings that are all heavier, but evenly balanced against each other. What you get is two completely different groups of tension. 

Since you're only detuning your lowest string, your 4th and 5th strings have much more tension compared to the rest of the strings. Buying a regular set and swapping out just the lowest string avoids a lot of this


----------



## ProgShredder73 (Feb 28, 2012)

i use 11-59's for drop C on a 25.5 scale. i would personally go for 12-65ish. but i dont know what feels comfortable to you, so i cant really reccommend.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 28, 2012)

I use Godin 12-52's right now (same thing as d'addario but $1 cheaper, lol) on my ltd ec-1000 (24.75") in drop c and will tune up the 6th string sometimes for d standard. I find this set to be really good for this tuning. The only thing some people may not like is the wound g string which is pretty thick. I think 11-52 should be the thinnest you go for tunings like this because anything smaller would be too thin for most people. 

I find the odd time I go to drop b that all the strings still maintain a good tension but that the 52 is a little too thin; however, I feel like a 54 would be too a little too big for the D when you go D-standard-- but maybe i'm wrong , haven't tried it myself.


----------



## fitterhappier (Feb 28, 2012)

I just changed my ESP Hybrid 400 (24.75 scale) to Drop-C tuning. It had 11-49 on it, but they were insanely floppy. Went to the D'Addario EXL-148's, which are 12-60. I think the 60 string is a little much, but other than that, it's pretty great. I would probably go with those, or maybe a 12-54 set if you want a little less tension.


----------



## gunch (Feb 28, 2012)

You know what's crazy? Matt Sotelo form Decrepit Birth uses 46-10's for drop C#


----------



## Asrial (Feb 29, 2012)

Heavily depends on what level of slack is preferred.

This is what I would pick for hard tension.
This gives possibility for actually achieving a seizable "djent". It's tight, so bending is tougher. 

This is what I would pick for optimal tension.
This makes it harder to djent, but you won't sacrifice timbre and and overall feel. I'd prefer that, but hey, I come from using 10-56 in drop A.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Feb 29, 2012)

My LTD Viper 2005 (24.75 scale) is tuned to dropped c and Im using the Skull Strings Drop C Set







Works perfect for me.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 29, 2012)

11/15/22w/32/44/60 IMO


----------



## zenfoo (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in drop-C with with a 25,5" scale and use the D'Addario EXL117 (11-56) with a 59 swapped in for the low C. It's pretty balanced and nice.

The plain 3rd is .019 and is right at the edge where plain strings start to sound bad ("plonk!".) But I don't want a wound 3rd since bending becomes difficult.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 29, 2012)

I would use a 50.


----------



## Djentleguy (Feb 29, 2012)

fitterhappier said:


> I just changed my ESP Hybrid 400 (24.75 scale) to Drop-C tuning. It had 11-49 on it, but they were insanely floppy. Went to the D'Addario EXL-148's, which are 12-60. I think the 60 string is a little much, but other than that, it's pretty great. I would probably go with those, or maybe a 12-54 set if you want a little less tension.



I think 12-54 would be perfect, i like high tension but if it feels a little thick, then a 12-54 set would be perfect for me. Elixir is my favorite brand, should i go for it ?


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 29, 2012)

11-54/56


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 29, 2012)

I used .13 - .56 D'Addarios (EJ22 Set) on my 24.75in EC-50 in Drop C. Worked well.


----------



## wzh (Feb 29, 2012)

I used 12-56 to 12-60 when I used to play in drop C on my Ibanez sz520 (25.1" scale). I guess it's just a matter of preference, for me it was allright. 
Now i use 12-60 with drop #A, but I'd like the action to be more tight. On 25.5 scaled MTM2 it was better, but this guitar also had different bridge, neck joint construction etc. which also affects the string tension.


----------



## BabUShka (Feb 29, 2012)

ProgShredder73 said:


> i use 11-59's for drop C on a 25.5 scale. i would personally go for 12-65ish. but i dont know what feels comfortable to you, so i cant really reccommend.



Really? That sounds huge to me. 
I used to tune my Epi LP in drop C with 11-52 with no issues. 
I'd go with something simular to 11-54 if you use stock pickups though. I had EMG's installed in my, which really tightened the sound compared to stock pickups.


----------



## Djentleguy (Feb 29, 2012)

BabUShka said:


> Really? That sounds huge to me.
> I used to tune my Epi LP in drop C with 11-52 with no issues.
> I'd go with something simular to 11-54 if you use stock pickups though. I had EMG's installed in my, which really tightened the sound compared to stock pickups.



Yup i'm using the stock pickups, Alnico or something like that. They sound pretty good though I hope it'll be tight. thanks!


----------



## DoubleEdgedSword333 (Mar 23, 2013)

Depends what kinda strength you have in your picking hand.

D'addario D standard gauges (for also dropping to C) 24.75" scale:

Extra Light (10.5lb) .009.5, .012, .016, 22w, .30, .42 
Super Light (13lb) .010.5, .014, .018, .26w, .36, .46
Regular Light (16.5lb) .012, .016, .020, .028w, .039, .052
Medium (20lb) .013, .017, .024w, .032, .042, .056
Heavy (23.5lb) .014, .019, 0.26w, 0.34, .046, .062


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 23, 2013)

12-60 at the minimum


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 24, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> 12-60 at the minimum



Boom. This guy gets it. 

Make sure you have a wound G-String.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 24, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Boom. This guy gets it.
> 
> Make sure you have a wound G-String.



Done! 

just wish EB made strings in that gauge


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 25, 2013)

11/15/19/28/39/60 on my EC-401 in drop C. Just feels right.


----------

